
Wedwell.co - canadajordan
Does anyone know whatever happened to WedWell.co and it&#x27;s founder Vishal Gupta on here? I&#x27;d like to find out if they ever got any engagement.
======
slater
Is/was it the same as this?

[https://www.bewedwell.com/](https://www.bewedwell.com/)

